# Silver/champagne/dove, chin/silver agouti, PE silver agouti



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some mice I've recently bred, in pictures I took a couple hours ago. This is basically a smörgåsbord of pictures that aren't really related. 









Silver (standing), champagne, and dove. These all have brown tinges due to having a champagne parent. They're bred for PEWs.









Champagne.









I like my champagne's head.









A chinchilla buck and silver agouti doe. These are paired, hoping for some mice who are Aw/A cch/cch. He has small ears but better color, whereas she has poor color but better ears.









The same two mice.









A PE silver agouti (one-step away from being argente creme). He has very small ears, and light bone, but I'm working on it.









Same mouse. He needs a lot of work on a lot of things, but I have him paired with a nice mouse who is Aw/a cch/cch P/p. A work in progress.









Same mouse.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

some good 'uns Jack.Shame you aren't a U.K exhibitor.You would be an asset to the club.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww, thank you SarahC! That means a lot coming from you. 

I have worked very hard on these mice, particularly the chinchillas. It's taken a few years for them to come together but I still have a long way to go!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Jack,

very nice!

Roland


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are some of these related to Roland's mice? The ears on a few, remind me specifically of Roland's.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

All are, to varying degrees, except the chinchillas, though some of my other chinchillas are.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought so. The ears and a certain body shape of several of those mice just screamed 'chilloutarea' to me. 

I agree, I love that cham's head. The ears are just so long.  
Those chinchillas are the only ones that stand out to me as looking like they came from somewhere else. Where did their types come from :?:

I love looking at people's mice and being able to see the specific person's efforts in them.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, they're lovely! I especially love your Champagne


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I do the same thing -- recognize the mice based on who they're from in their recent history.



Rhasputin said:


> Those chinchillas are the only ones that stand out to me as looking like they came from somewhere else. Where did their types come from :?:


The champagnes, silvers, and doves are actually about half descended from Jenny, but they've been bred by me for about...8 or 9 generations. The European imports are now...four generations removed, if I'm remembering right. I've done the rest.

The chinchillas are all my own creation and are still pretty variable because I haven't gotten everything where I want it yet in terms of type, so I haven't really selected much for color. On their pedigrees they have mice from CSB, Seawatch, OSR, a few European breeders, KAW, MyLM, MIKI, WNT, and JM. In a few years I hope to be producing mice who are all Aw/Aw cch/cch (the heretofore elusive true-breeding chinchilla). I also have some silver agoutis who aren't related to these at all, that I'm keeping around for outcrosses, if needed.

edited to add names I forgot to the pedigree...lol. There may be more that I'm not remember. If I've forgotten some, no offense intended!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Oh, they're lovely! I especially love your Champagne


Thank you! I love her, too. I have her brother and her sister, who are similar. I'm going to breed them together in March (they all carry PEW).


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Love them all! So nice!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, the chinchillas -are- from all over the place! 
I definitely see WNT in the eyes, and those bodies are definitely reminiscent of some European breeders.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't remember exactly what I sent over to the states a couple of years ago. I have sent so many mice to so many countries, I feel like the pied piper!!. I know I sent Blacks, and I'm pretty sure I sent Chins too. If the Chins are from mine, it may interest you to know Jack, that every single Chin came from one buck crossed to an Argente doe (to make Argente Creme). That strain was so prolific, it has since repopulated the Chin stock in this country (which was almost extinct). All the Chins currently being shown (along with many of the foxes) are from this line. They have also (along with my Blacks) been sent all over Europe. What a crazy little mouse world we live in!.


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow your mice are so lovely! I just love the big, sleek, "show" type, but here in CO I could only find the pet store variety. I love my meeces though, they are very sweet and I'm still new at keeping mice so I would almost be afraid to keep such nice ones! So did you start with stock that was all imported or did you mix some imported and some that you got from the local store? Just wondering


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

All of these except the chinchilla are descended from show mice only.

The chinchillas have petstore mice in their backgrounds 12 generations back, if I remember correctly (I'm counting in my head on this one).

In the past, though, I did take a line of brindles from crappy pet store stock to less-crappy pet store stock in a few years.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet collection! I'd take a couple of those.

Well it's promising to hear that pet store stock can be bred into specimens worthy of the show bench!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Beauties, all of them! We're miceless right now, so I love looking at all these pics of beautiful mousies. It makes my heart warm.


----------

